# والظالمين أعدَّ لهم عذابا أليما



## Mejeed

الآية الأخيرة من سورة "الإنسان"
[يُدۡخِلُ مَن يَشَآءُ فِي رَحۡمَتِهِۦۚ وَٱلظَّٰلِمِينَ أَعَدَّ لَهُمۡ عَذَابًا أَلِيمَۢا]
ما إعراب "الظالمين"؟


----------



## Romeel

مفعول به


----------



## Mejeed

أليست  "عذابا"  هي المفعول به للفعل  "أعدَّ" ؟


----------



## Romeel

Mejeed said:


> أليست  "عذابا"  هي المفعول به للفعل  "أعدَّ" ؟


لا
عذابا: مفعول مطلق
بمعنى: وأعذّب الظالمين عذابا أليما


----------



## Mejeed

هكذا تكون الصياغة مضطربة.
إذا كانت "عذابا" هي مفعول مطلق لفعل محذوف تقديره  "أعذب" ، فما هو المفعول به للفعل "أعدَّ" ؟


----------



## Romeel

إعراب يدخل من يشاء في رحمته والظالمين أعد لهم عذابا أليما | إعراب الآية 31 من سورة الإنسان


----------



## WadiH

Mejeed said:


> أليست  "عذابا"  هي المفعول به للفعل  "أعدَّ" ؟



بلى كلامك صحيح.

أما "الظالمين" فمفعول به ولكن ليس للفعل "أعدّ" وإنما لفعل محذوف تقديره "يعذّب" كما في الرابط الذي أورده الأخ روميل.


----------



## Mejeed

يبدو لي أن الإعراب المذكور في الرابط يغير المعنى المتبادر لهذا الجزء من لآية وهو أن "الظالمين" مبتدأ ، وأن الجملة الفعلية "أعدَّ لهم ..." خبر للمبتدأ ، ولكن يعارض هذا المعنى أن المبتدأ لا يكون إلا مرفوعا بينما "الظالمين" ليست مرفوعة هنا.
ولا أدري إن كان بالإمكان تقدير وجود "أنَّ" محذوفة قبل الجملة بحيث تكون "الظالمين" اسمها ، وتكون الجملة الفعلية خبرها.


----------



## Romeel

> وانتصب { الظالمين } على أنه مفعول لفعل محذوف يدل عليه المذكور على طريقة الاشتغال والتقدير : أوْعد الظالمين ، أو كَافأ ، أو نحوَ ذلك مما يقدره السامع مناسباً للفعل المذكور بعده .



فإن كان ما قلته عن أن الظالمين مبتدأ فيكون في محل رفع مبتدأ ولا يلزم أن يكون مرفوعا في هذه الحالة لأنه مفعول به.


----------

